
Show HN: OttoPost – Automatic Instagram Postcards - turley
https://www.ottopost.com
======
turley
I recently built this service as a side project and would love to get some
feedback. Printing is currently done via Lob (YC S13).

------
davidglauber
I like it. Can I send a postcard out of the US? Also, how didn't something
like this exist before?

~~~
turley
Thanks. Right now I'm just doing delivery within the US to keep pricing simple
and get initial feedback, but I hope to add international delivery soon.

